# [wiki down]no gentoo-wiki.com[sbloccato]

## cloc3

succede anche a voi?

----------

## LastHope

Sì, io volevo collegarmi per controllare cosa sbaglio nella configurazione di Apache e PHP ...ma nada  :Sad:  (l'avevo appunto scritto qui   :Wink:  )

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

## Cerberos86

stessa cosa qui...nada de nada...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## noice

stesso problema anche per me..anche qui se ne parla

----------

## GuN_jAcK

azz imbarazzante... stesso prob... proprio adesso che mi serviva :/

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... se il wiki è down non credo che ci sia possibilità che qualcuno si colleghi ed altri no. 

è come il discorso del mirror dell'unipd. è inutile che tutti ci mettiamo a scrivere che è down. 

se ha qualcuno serve per poter leggere alcune pagine si può utilizzare la cache di google. io l'ho fatto giusto ieri sera. l'unica cosa logicamente è

che non si ha la formattazione.

----------

## bandreabis

Beh, allora è inutile che io vi dica che ora è up.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Beh, allora è inutile che io vi dica che ora è up.

 

no. come informazione è utile. è inutile avere un thread con 100 persone che dicono che non riescono a raggiungerlo.

differente quello che era successo un po' di tempo fa in cui google era raggiungibile da tutti tranne quelli con contratto alice.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Beh, allora è inutile che io vi dica che ora è up. 
> 
> no. come informazione è utile. è inutile avere un thread con 100 persone che dicono che non riescono a raggiungerlo.
> 
> differente quello che era successo un po' di tempo fa in cui google era raggiungibile da tutti tranne quelli con contratto alice.

 

La mia era una battuta.

Non ricordo di google... forse perchè io sto con yahoo.  :Razz: 

----------

## lucapost

E' un problema solo mio? è da ieri pomeriggio che provo ad accedervi, ma senza successo!

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> E' un problema solo mio? è da ieri pomeriggio che provo ad accedervi, ma senza successo!

 

guarda qui

----------

## ckx3009

http://gentoo-wiki.com/ spiegano tutto...

ho paura che rimarremo un po' senza wiki

----------

## lucapost

ci saranno anche degli ottimi motivi, ma un downtime così prolungato dà un pò fastidio...

----------

## ckx3009

se la webfarm che hosta il servizio ha dei casini, non e' colpa di coloro che gestiscono il wiki. tra l'altro vogliono spostare il servizio su un altro server provider.

----------

## Peach

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> se la webfarm che hosta il servizio ha dei casini, non e' colpa di coloro che gestiscono il wiki. tra l'altro vogliono spostare il servizio su un altro server provider.

 

in ogni caso leggendo la discussione linkata da me prima, in molti convengono che il wiki di gentoo è una risorsa ormai fondamentale e sembra quasi assurdo che sia gestita da un privato esterno alla foundation... per carità onore e gloria a costui considerato che da quello che si legge il costo non è nemmeno irrisorio.

----------

## ckx3009

sono io il primo a riconoscere il gentoo-wiki come fondamentale, al pari della documentazione a mio parere. dovrebbe essere hostato sui server della gentoo-foundation e, in effetti, prima che succedesse questo casino ero convintissimo che lo fosse, mi pareva quasi ovvio.

non capisco perche' non lo spostino sui nostri server a sto punto...lo sanno tutti che e una risorsa udata dalla maggior parte degli utenti...

----------

## Peach

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> sono io il primo a riconoscere il gentoo-wiki come fondamentale, al pari della documentazione a mio parere. dovrebbe essere hostato sui server della gentoo-foundation e, in effetti, prima che succedesse questo casino ero convintissimo che lo fosse, mi pareva quasi ovvio.
> 
> non capisco perche' non lo spostino sui nostri server a sto punto...lo sanno tutti che e una risorsa udata dalla maggior parte degli utenti...

 

in questo momento il problema principale è recuperare tutta la documentazione. se volete dare una mano nel thread c'è chi si sta già sbattendo per tirare fuori il necessaire da google cache.

PS: se non si era capito, i server sono irraggiugibili fisicamente, la società in crisi finanziaria ha tagliato (o gli sono stati tagliati) i ponti con l'esterno!

----------

## lordalbert

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *ckx3009 wrote:*   sono io il primo a riconoscere il gentoo-wiki come fondamentale, al pari della documentazione a mio parere. dovrebbe essere hostato sui server della gentoo-foundation e, in effetti, prima che succedesse questo casino ero convintissimo che lo fosse, mi pareva quasi ovvio.
> 
> non capisco perche' non lo spostino sui nostri server a sto punto...lo sanno tutti che e una risorsa udata dalla maggior parte degli utenti... 
> 
> in questo momento il problema principale è recuperare tutta la documentazione. se volete dare una mano nel thread c'è chi si sta già sbattendo per tirare fuori il necessaire da google cache.
> ...

 

ma non hanno un backup?

----------

## ckx3009

 *Peach wrote:*   

> in questo momento il problema principale è recuperare tutta la documentazione. se volete dare una mano nel thread c'è chi si sta già sbattendo per tirare fuori il necessaire da google cache.
> 
> PS: se non si era capito, i server sono irraggiugibili fisicamente, la società in crisi finanziaria ha tagliato (o gli sono stati tagliati) i ponti con l'esterno!

 

io avrei anche delle pagine di wiki salvate (con il "salva pagina con nome" di firefox). dici che serve che le invii?

----------

## Peach

allora attualmente il vecchio wiki è disponibile a questo indirizzo in sola lettura.

stanno attualmente lavorando per ripristinare da zero il nuovo wiki e c'è un post a riguardo, quindi se volete partecipare, anche con le traduzioni, non fatevi scrupoli. 

intanto saluti e baci a tutti  :Smile:  evviva gentoo e la sua comunità

----------

## lucapost

ehi ehi! ci sono novità! http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Main_Page

chi incomincia a creare la sezione italiana?

----------

## Peach

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ehi ehi! ci sono novità! http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Main_Page
> 
> chi incomincia a creare la sezione italiana?

 

io vorrei aiutare (e sicuramente lo farò per quello che conosco e che vorrei vedere tradotto in italiano)

sarebbe interessante poter usare questo post per coordinare traduzioni/richieste/errori e quant'altro...  se qualche mod può consigliare...

per iniziare: come cavolo si crea una homepage italiana??

----------

## lucapost

@Peach

sono d'accordo con te, anche io vorrei dare una mano a scrivere e tradurre qualche paginetta, anche perchè per ora sono davvero un pò scarsette...

inoltre propongo di cambiare il titolo del thread in qualcosa di meno triste e più invitante alla collaborazione  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

in generale: c'è qualche strumento per poter agevolmente creare off-line i documenti per un wiki?

Una volta c'era una mezza cosa per OOo ma andava di schifo. Così quando vado a nanna posso scrivere qualcosa anche io.

----------

